# Panasonic camera's help me decide.



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Right, im not that experienced with digital camera technologies but am looking at a decent compact to use for varying jobs. Ie, it will be mainly used for taking pictures of paint defects so will need a good macro facility, and it will also be used for general family/holiday duties. I've narrowed it down to either the panasonic fx55

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/compact/dmc-fx55eb-k/index.htm

or the Tz3

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/high-zoom/dmc-tz3eb-k/index.htm

Can someone who knows what all the specs mean take a look and advise me?
I have to say im more drawn to the Tz3 based on its excellent zoom capability and its tiny size.

Thanks
Matt :wave:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Matt, I cant really explain the specs much but you have made a good choice, my other half has a FZ18 - (its got 18x zoom) and it takes great pictures, the Mega O.I.S. does all the work for you. :thumb: 

The only thing that may put me off a bit is that you dont have a normal view finder (obviously removed to keep compact) so relying on just the screen in bright light can be difficult, however the screens on the Lumix are very good

On her old camera, she would get say 25% bad pictures (poor light, blurred, bad focus etc) on the new Lumix she gets hardly any.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi mate, thanks, the viewfinder is a concern but so many cameras are being produced without them these days, i dont know how much of a disadvantage it really is. Saying that on my old sony p200 i used the viewfinder alot in bright sun because there was no way i could see the image on the display.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a TZ3 Matt, it improved my detailing no end 

Really easy point and clicky type camera, but knocks out some awesome shots just about every time.

I can't comment on the other camera, or if the TZ3 is technically any good, just that I and two other TZ3 owners I know all seem to get good pictures from it.:wave:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Steve, never knew you owned a Tz3! I really want a camera that will help to pick out defects etc, as you know some colours/lighting situations can cause problems with this and i want to give myself the best chance i can. Good quality images will also be important for putting up on the website. 

So hows it improved your detailing eh??!! LOL


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

It seems a lot more stable for hand held shots than any other camera that I've used. It seems to have a good ability to knock out decent shots even if the lights not too good.

I've managed to pick out some decent defects using it too.

If you are working indoors then a tripod is still a must.

A lot of the pics in the Fiesta thread were taken with it.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Spot on, i think my mind is made up!! Fanks!! :thumb: :wave:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't rule out the LX2 - might be over whatever budget you were working to, but it is an excellent model.

Good offer here - http://www.offeroftheday.co.uk/sear...f=1536689151&gclid=CNiz1Myk0ZACFR9PMAodul-3Pg
Valid for today (31st) only.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i've had my eye on the TZ3 for some time now Matt, looks to be an excellent camera and all the reviews i've read are favourable. There's certainly a massive variation in price from different retailers so it'll pay to look around.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

I got my mum the FX-33 for Christmas and its a great camera, i've also used the FX-100 which is superb! 

I tried the Tz3 in the shop and was really impressed. The zoom is amazing for such a small camera. The only trouble is it was a little too big for what i wanted so the FX-33 won it for me 

Either way you won't be dissapointed with what you get!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Have a look at buyacamera.co.uk they have a great off er on the TZ3 & Fx30

If its macro work you most require then the FX30 will suit and save you a few quid at £146 delivered. Albeit if size is not a major factor then the TZ3 is unbeatable value.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks fellas, im still deliberating. Ive not had chance to look at the real cameras yet so a trip to jessops will be in order soon. I'll be ordering online from whoever is the cheapest!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've a TZ-3, AWESOME camera :thumb:

Got mine off AMAZON, £181 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Panasonic-L...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1199387058&sr=8-1

The ZOOM is amazing, this was held by just hands, no tripod


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice one jace, did you really take that second pic from the same distance as the first?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

that's some impressive zoom, soon as I can find the money (or stumble across a deal too hard to resist) one TZ3 will be mine.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Does this help

CLICKY


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Although I'd have this personally (I already have the FZ30)

http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product.asp?ProductID=2038&gclid=CNLS9KbT3JACFQ3mlAodtWGZrA


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the link Mick :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, ive had a look in jessops today and i think the fx55 is winning me over as the Tz3 although an awesome little camera, is just too big to be pocketable. Im just really torn between the two models as the Tz3 has a superb zoom capability. But then do i need a zoom that good?....goes off to make brain hurt even more...


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've had the FX50 for about 12 months now and it's a lovely little camera so based on the fact that the FX55 is the new model it should do you well

Got mine from www.buyacamera.co.uk after they were recommended to me by a friend - good price and quick delivery


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, gone and ordered it last night. Went for the TZ3 in the end. £179.99 delivered from Amazon.co.uk. Got a case and tripod while i was at it but ordered a 2gb mem card from Play.com cos free delivery  
Cant wait to get snapping now! :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

be interested in seeing the TZ3 in action Matt, if I can find the money after buying an SLR i'd certainly be tempted into getting one for point and shoot moments.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah im lookin forward to having a play with it. Chose it in black just to be different from the normal silver. Going to mainly be used for cars but all the usual family stuff too. Did you manage to get those wheel rushes sorted before they ran out? :wave:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

aye black would be my choice to. The 10x zoom will come in use for general day to day shots for sure. Wheel brushes were ordered 10th Jan @ 10:45am (i'm hoping we was well before they ran out), no sign of them yet tho.


----------

